# Dúvida em relação ao clima da China



## SPQR (5 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Pessoal...tenho uma grande dúvida em relação a China: por que o clima da mesma em uma latitude X e altura Y é bem mais frio que o de quase todas as outras localidades(mesmo na América do Norte) localizadas a esta mesma latitude e altutude???Embora os Chilenos consigam isto também(a cidade de Antofagasta, por exemplo, fica a 23ºS, nível do mar, e tem temperaturas semelhantes as do Sul-Europeu...já São Paulo fica na mesma latitude, a 700-800m de altitude, e ainda sim é mais quente!), temos de considerar que eles tem a gelada Corrente de Humboldt passando pela costa deles(na cidade que citei chove menos que 5mm/ano)...já a China, até onde eu tenha conhecimento, não tem corrente fria nenhuma, e ainda sim tem um clima relativamente frio...como isto acontece???


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2008 às 23:24)

A seguir à Antárctida, a Ásia é o continente com os valores de temperatura mais baixos no Inverno. A dimensão do continente asiático permite a formação de um potente anticiclone térmico no Inverno. Durante esta estação a China vê-se afectada por massas de ar frio originadas nessa vasta área anticiclónica.


----------



## SPQR (5 Out 2008 às 23:38)

Acho que isto responderia também o fato de Moscow, no Oeste da Rússia e a 55ºN, ter a mesma média anual e invernos MENOS frios que Vladivostok, no Extremo Leste Russo, a apenas 43ºN...

Por falar em Antártica...se por acaso a América Do Sul, em suas médias latitudes, fosse tão larga e com um relevo parecido com o da América Do Norte(Oeste Montanhoso, Centro-Leste plano com uma leve cordilheira próxima a Costa Leste), seria possível, devido a proximidade com a Antártica(imaginando um cenário no qual a mesma seja separada da América Do Sul por um estreito de no máximo 300km de largura), termos invernos tão(ou quase) frios quanto estes da Ásia??


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2008 às 00:13)

É bem possível que sim. 

Poderiam ficar sujeitos a invasões de ar frio tão intensas como as que atingem de vez em quando o litoral do sul dos EUA.

Como neste caso em New Orleans (lat: 29° 59' N)


----------



## SPQR (6 Out 2008 às 03:55)

Como aquela que provocou neve em pleno Texas no natal de 2004???

De qualquer forma...a única coisa que precisamos fazer agora é criar umas terras a mais ao longo da Costa Chilena ...quem sabe assim não tornamos possíveis médias de -4ºC em plena Argentina central...????


----------



## Paulo H (6 Out 2008 às 14:51)

SPQR disse:


> Pessoal...tenho uma grande dúvida em relação a China: por que o clima da mesma em uma latitude X e altura Y é bem mais frio que o de quase todas as outras localidades(mesmo na América do Norte) localizadas a esta mesma latitude e altutude???Embora os Chilenos consigam isto também(a cidade de Antofagasta, por exemplo, fica a 23ºS, nível do mar, e tem temperaturas semelhantes as do Sul-Europeu...já São Paulo fica na mesma latitude, a 700-800m de altitude, e ainda sim é mais quente!), temos de considerar que eles tem a gelada Corrente de Humboldt passando pela costa deles(na cidade que citei chove menos que 5mm/ano)...já a China, até onde eu tenha conhecimento, não tem corrente fria nenhuma, e ainda sim tem um clima relativamente frio...como isto acontece???



Caro SPQR, a resposta é aparentemente simples de explicar.

Mas antes deixa-me dar um pequeno reparo, não se pode querer comparar climas apenas com a latitude, longitude e altitude, isto é, que climas à mesma latitude e altitude sejam iguais. Há que ter em atenção a localização, mais propriamente a posição relativa em relação ao oceano ou ao continente onde pertence, relativamente aos outros locais que queremos comparar. É claro que convem comparar-mos com a mesma altitude!

Quero com isto dizer, que apenas posso comparar o clima da China com:

Hemisfério Norte: Costa leste da América do Norte - Estados Unidos, Canadá

Hemisfério Sul: Costa oeste da América do Sul - Chile, Peru

E porquê?! Deve-se à mesma razão pela qual não posso comparar Lisboa com Nova Iorque (à mesma latitude e altitude)!

A razão deve-se à localização relativa dos continentes, em Nova Iorque a América estende-se para oeste, enquanto que em Lisboa a Europa estende-se para este, enquanto a posição do oceano Atlântico é igualmente contrária. Isto tudo só para referir que as características das massas de ar têm de ser obrigatóriamente diferentes. No Hemisfério Sul a circulação ocorre na direcção contrária!

Daí que para o globo em geral, temos:

Para o Hemisfério Norte:
Climas com maior amplitude térmica, mas com temperatura média inferior - Costas Orientais (Leste) dos continentes.

Climas com menor amplitude térmica, mas com temperatura média superior - Costas Ocidentais (Oeste) dos continentes.

Para o Hemisfério Sul:
Climas com maior amplitude térmica, mas com temperatura média inferior - Costas Ocidentais (Oeste) dos continentes.

Climas com menor amplitude térmica, mas com temperatura média superior - Costas Orientais (Leste) dos continentes.

Desta forma, podemos dizer que a China que como sabemos se localiza na 
costa leste asiática, no hemisfério norte, sofre maior influência continental dada a sua posição. Tratando-se a Ásia de um continente enorme, será também responsável por elevadas amplitudes térmicas anuais. 

Falando de Portugal, Lisboa recebe com maior frequência massas de ar marítimas que Nova Iorque e por isso tem um clima mais ameno!


----------



## SPQR (6 Out 2008 às 15:21)

Paulo

Trocando em miúdos então...caso a América do Sul fosse mais "larga", então a situação se inverteria por aqui????Digo...a zona de Marine West Coast ficaria na realidade na costa da Argentina...e a zona de Humid Continental Climate, na costa do Chile???Certeza disto???Digo isto pois a costa Chilena normalmente experimenta amplitudes térmicas menores que as da Argentina, e também é só por lá que encontramos o Clima Mediterrânico, que conforme nos deslocamos para o Sul, vai se transformando em Marine West Coast(mesma situação da A. do Norte e da Europa...Med. nas baixas latitudes se transformando em M.W.Coast conforme a lat. vai aumentando)...e mesmo nas zonas pertencentes ao último, ainda sim notamos uma tendência Mediterrânica no que tange as precipitações(abundantes no inverno/escassas no verão)


----------



## Paulo H (6 Out 2008 às 16:09)

SPQR disse:


> Paulo
> 
> Trocando em miúdos então...caso a América do Sul fosse mais "larga", então a situação se inverteria por aqui????Digo...a zona de Marine West Coast ficaria na realidade na costa da Argentina...e a zona de Humid Continental Climate, na costa do Chile???Certeza disto???Digo isto pois a costa Chilena normalmente experimenta amplitudes térmicas menores que as da Argentina, e também é só por lá que encontramos o Clima Mediterrânico, que conforme nos deslocamos para o Sul, vai se transformando em Marine West Coast(mesma situação da A. do Norte e da Europa...Med. nas baixas latitudes se transformando em M.W.Coast conforme a lat. vai aumentando)...e mesmo nas zonas pertencentes ao último, ainda sim notamos uma tendência Mediterrânica no que tange as precipitações(abundantes no inverno/escassas no verão)



Eu não me queria alargar aos vários tipos de clima na América do Sul (teria de estudá-los melhor  ), mas apenas digo que tendo o cuidado de excluir casos pontuais onde ocorram fenómenos mais locais (ventos dominantes, correntes marítimas frias ou quentes), resta saber de que lado do continente se faz sentir maior influencia oceânica ou maior influencia continental! Aqui no Hemisfério Norte as depressões e os anticiclones com probabilidade >90% procedem todos de oeste e se dirigem para este, enquanto que no Hemisfério Sul ocorre o contrário. É esta diferente exposição às massas de ar frio e seco ou quente e húmido que depende essencialmente da posição em relação ao continente! 

No caso da América do Sul, que é bem mais estreito no seu Sul, talvez a diferença não seja tão demarcada como na América do Norte ou na Ásia (máximo efeito), pois tem menor continentalidade, porém não esquecer da influência dos Andes: dum lado é húmido e do outro é seco.

Falando de latitudes acima de 30º, será que a costa do Chile não é mais fria que a da Argentina, pelo facto do Chile se encontrar no oeste (Hemisfério Sul)?!

Penso que sim, vejamos só um exemplo:

Buenos Aires (Argentina)
Lat/Lon: 34.6° S 58.4° W
Tmed Inverno =  11ºC
Tmed Verão   = 24ºC

Santiago do Chile (Chile)
Lat/Lon: 33.4° S 70.8° W
Tmed Inverno =  9ºC
Tmed Verão   = 20ºC

[Fonte: *http://www.ceset.unicamp.br/~hirosh...AS%20AMBIENTAIS%20METEOROL%D3GICOS%201.ppt#21*]

Ambos ao nível do mar, porém e de propósito escolhi Buenos Aires por estar mais a Sul que Santiago do Chile, logo deveria ser um pouco mais fria, mas não é.


----------



## SPQR (6 Out 2008 às 16:54)

Santiago está a 500m de altitude...agora, Valparaíso, principal porto Chileno, localizado a latitude de Santiago, porém ao nível do mar, apresenta média anual INFERIOR a de BsAs...porém, a média no mês mais frio é mais alta.Veja:

Valparaíso:
Média Anual: 13,9ºC
Média em jul: 11,6ºC
Média em jan: 16,9ºC
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=S33W071+1102+8554301G1

Buenos Aires(aeroporto de Ezeiza):
Média Anual: 16,1ºC
Média em jul: 09,7ºC
Média em jan: 23,4ºC
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=S34W058+1102+87576W


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2008 às 17:14)

SPQR disse:


> Paulo
> 
> Trocando em miúdos então...caso a América do Sul fosse mais "larga", então a situação se inverteria por aqui????Digo...a zona de Marine West Coast ficaria na realidade na costa da Argentina...e a zona de Humid Continental Climate, na costa do Chile???



As regiões, na costa Chilena, de clima mediterrâneo e temperado Oceânico (Marine West Coast) mantinham-se. As grandes diferenças ocorriam do outro lado, na Argentina, Uruguai e Sul do Brasil, que viriam o seu clima tornar-se bem mais continental e com um Inverno também mais frio. Ou seja, aquilo que já se verifica no continente norte-americano, com clima mediterrâneo e temperado Oceânico (Marine West Coast) na costa Oeste (Califórnia e Oregon) e clima temperado Continental da costa leste.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Out 2008 às 17:38)

Dan disse:


> As regiões, na costa Chilena, de clima mediterrâneo e temperado Oceânico (Marine West Coast) mantinham-se. As grandes diferenças ocorriam do outro lado, na Argentina, Uruguai e Sul do Brasil, que viriam o seu clima tornar-se bem mais continental e com um Inverno também mais frio. Ou seja, aquilo que já se verifica no continente norte-americano, com clima mediterrâneo e temperado Oceânico (Marine West Coast) na costa Oeste (Califórnia e Oregon) e clima temperado Continental da costa leste.



Não Dan, não posso concordar! A circulação das depressões e dos anticiclones no Hemisfério Sul ocorre em sentido e direcção contrárias!

O que é verdade no Hemisfério Norte, passa-se ao contrário no outro Hemisfério! A continentalidade vai influenciar mais a costa do Chile do que a da Argentina!


----------



## SPQR (6 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Sim...foi o que eu imaginei mesmo...Argentina Central & Sul com Clima Continental, e as zonas Subtropicais tornariam-se mais continentais (invernos mais frios...verões mais quentes), podendo até se expandirem para as zonas atualmente Tropicais também(será que chegaria a minha cidade, localizada a 500msnm e 21ºS)...achei estranho acontecer Marine West Coast na costa Oriental da A. do Sul e Continental na costa Oeste...nem faria sentido


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2008 às 18:12)

pelo q sei o clima na zona oriental da america do sul é mais continental q no lado contrario sendo q a amplitude termica anual é maior e os episodios extremos de calor ou frio sao mais marcados e intensos (como as friagens q chegam áo sul da venezuela devido ao efeito de"encanamento" dos andes, só as areas costeiras até rio de janeiro é q nao sao tao radicais a nivel da temperatura devido aos aliseos de SE/E.
a area de santiago do chile ( zona ocidental da A.S) tem um clima mediterraneo pouco chuvoso e a nivel de temperaturas é similar a costa NW de portugal, ja o norte do chile tem um clima desertico bastante ameno na costa(arica) e continental no interior em parte devido ao aumento da altitude.
é esta a minha opiniao....


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2008 às 19:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Não Dan, não posso concordar! A circulação das depressões e dos anticiclones no Hemisfério Sul ocorre em sentido e direcção contrárias!
> 
> O que é verdade no Hemisfério Norte, passa-se ao contrário no outro Hemisfério! A continentalidade vai influenciar mais a costa do Chile do que a da Argentina!



Tanto a costa oeste da América do Norte como a costa oeste da América do sul são afectadas por anticiclones associados a correntes frias oceânicas. É verdade que o ar num anticiclone do hemisfério sul circula ao contrário do hemisfério norte. Mas disto resulta que, tanto num hemisfério como no outro, o fluxo de ar no bordo oriental dos anticiclones subtropicais é sempre no sentido das latitudes mais elevadas para as latitudes mais baixas (ventos alísios). O bordo oriental dos anticiclones subtropicais exerce a sua acção no lado ocidental dos continentes. E é no lado ocidental dos continentes que encontramos (entre os 30º e os 45º ou 50º de latitude) as regiões de clima desértico costeiro, o clima mediterrâneo e o clima temperado oceânico (marine west coast).








http://www.boqueteweather.com/images/world_climate_map.jpg

http://www.cnr.vt.edu/boyer/geog1014/topics/102Climate/clim4.jpg


----------



## Paulo H (7 Out 2008 às 09:58)

Dan disse:


> Tanto a costa oeste da América do Norte como a costa oeste da América do sul são afectadas por anticiclones associados a correntes frias oceânicas. É verdade que o ar num anticiclone do hemisfério sul circula ao contrário do hemisfério norte. Mas disto resulta que, tanto num hemisfério como no outro, o fluxo de ar no bordo oriental dos anticiclones subtropicais é sempre no sentido das latitudes mais elevadas para as latitudes mais baixas (ventos alísios). O bordo oriental dos anticiclones subtropicais exerce a sua acção no lado ocidental dos continentes. E é no lado ocidental dos continentes que encontramos (entre os 30º e os 45º ou 50º de latitude) as regiões de clima desértico costeiro, o clima mediterrâneo e o clima temperado oceânico (marine west coast).



DAN, concordo com a parte da circulação dos ventos alísios, tal como concordas com o sentido ciclonico contrário! 

Mas tenho dúvidas numa parte, tal como dizes que na costa ocidental ocorre o clima desertico costeiro (também acentuado pelo efeito dos Andes), eu tenho quase a certeza de que as massas de ar matítimo (que é mais temperado), circulam predominantemente de este para oeste no Hemisfério Sul, ao contrário do que acontece por aqui em Portugal que as recebemos de oeste para este!

Corrige-me se estiver errado!


----------



## SPQR (7 Out 2008 às 18:07)

Não...circulam de Oeste para Leste sim...tenho quase certeza disto...prova é que a costa sul do Chile é muito húmida, além de ter temperaturas bem "Marine West Coast"(na minha opinião, é junto com Washington, Oregon e BC, um dos locais aos quais os Britânicos se adaptariam mais facilmente)...em contra-partida, a costa Argentina na mesma latitude é muito mais árida e com amplitudes mais pronunciadas, resultado da presença dos Andes, e também da Corrente das Malvinas, que torna a região árida.Me corrijam se eu estiver errado...

PS - Não sei quanto as escolas Portuguesas, mas as daqui do Brasil, incluindo as particulares, explicam o clima de forma extremamente superficial e muitas vezes errônea(meu professor já chegou ao ponto de dizer que o clima do Sul do Brasil não pode ser considerado Temperado!)...o parco conhecimento que tenho de clima é considerado coisa de "Einstein" por muitos de meus amigos... :S


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2008 às 18:57)

Nas latitudes médias (40-50ºS) o fluxo é de Oeste para Este.


----------



## SPQR (9 Out 2008 às 23:04)

E em quais zonas latitudinais a circulação seria "inversa"...????Nos trópicos, se eu não me engano, ela é "netra"(prova disto é a formação de desertos costeiros nas partes Ocidentais das Zonas tropicais dos continentes)...mas e nas demais zonas???


----------



## Gurgel (28 Mar 2009 às 23:47)

Ola, por acaso o sr. DAN (moderador) tem outras imagens sobre os ventos e pressão de superficie (como esta aqui de baixo). Me interessam outros mêses caracteristicos de outras estaçõres do ano.
grato

marcio Gurgel





[/QUOTE]


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 11:48)

Gurgel disse:


> Ola, por acaso o sr. DAN (moderador) tem outras imagens sobre os ventos e pressão de superficie (como esta aqui de baixo). Me interessam outros mêses caracteristicos de outras estaçõres do ano.
> grato
> 
> marcio Gurgel



em que site encontraste isso?


----------

